# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 17)



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2022)

*The end of spring is almost here, What do the next few months hold for you? Getting down to business? Putting the tools away? Or just puttering around? … or is it “life as usual”? *





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
_“Do. Or do not. There is no try.” — Yoda_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2022)

Life as usual - summer brings more time in shop if it gets too hot outside. This year we have a wedding in Montana in June. Where is the flush money down the toilet emoji when you need it...

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 24, 2022)

Sawmill season is here. I am hoping to get the shop framing milled up and assembled before cool weather returns. I rarely focus all day on any project, so putting the tools up ... rarely do they get retired for more than a week or two. Gardening season is here as well so there are a couple more demands on the time.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 24, 2022)

The end of Spring here is typically the last day in May and June 1st kicks off the unofficial summer. This year will be different for me. Our youngest took on a job working gas pumps on a lake. First official job. Hope she gets the proper training and is not just hired for looks. Have 3 family weddings to attend. Have to shuttle bus a few other weddings. Likely driving camp kids again. Have community garden at church that usually ends up being just my wife doing a lot of the work. My clean the shop by February looks to be delayed a 5th year in a row. Mom turns 80, what to do for her..?.. So usual in many ways, however, feel stretched further with less energy to accomplish it all.

Today, taking the wife out to look at battery powered chainsaws. She wants one for Mother's Day.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 24, 2022)

It will be lawn mowing time pretty soon, will hopefully get the garage cleaned and rearrange now that i have most of the tools I need/want so I can start doing more of the the projects I want to.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 24, 2022)

T. Ben said:


> It will be lawn mowing time pretty soon, will hopefully get the garage cleaned and rearrange now that i have most of the tools I need/want so I can start doing more of the the projects I want to.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2022)

It's business as usual for me and my a.d.d. mind, I continue to do all sorts of things. Work sucks because I'm working so many hours and then don't really have the energy to do much of anything else, but the money's good. I mowed the lawn for the first time today, about a week or 2 later than usual, spring has been slow coming this year. Trees are starting to bloom. I still have unfinished projects to do around the house, make trim and install it in the bedroom. Garage needs to be scraped and painted this year, I may hire that out. I still want to install router lifts in the outfeed tables in the shop. And I'll be damned if I can ever find the time to build the much needed new workbench. So it's life as usual for me, I never put the tools up.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 24, 2022)

Wow, may I refer you to the Durfey Mountain Ranch thread……. So look forward to having the shop set up. Like others, not following my hopeful timeline, but, building walls, storage, outfeed table, etc are still “shop” projects while finishing the shop. So I am pretty darn blessed!! I just have to remember to not get in a hurry and get frustrated with my self!!! It is all coming together.

I do look forward to the first turn or other project that is not required for the shop. I owe a few pens to a friend, a friend brought me a couple of bowl blanks from his mom’s house that I want to turn. Of course I need to practice on my pine blanks first!!! I also want to finally do some salt and pepper mills!………

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 24, 2022)

Busy here this time of year - end of school year stuff, getting the garden ready and going, getting ready for summer camping and trips. So, quite busy with a lot. But hopefully this spring/summer/fall will yield me plenty of time to actually enjoy my hobbies - woodworking, gardening, and shooting. Free time has been in short supply for a while...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 24, 2022)

Speak for yourself!! Already summer here :sun: Been insulating the shop so I can air-condition it....can't take the 9 months of heat no more!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Apr 24, 2022)

Hmmmm…. Working hard around house.
Seems that I’m a victim of “We”…. We need….
So— now I’m halfway through taking in the patio ( did the deck last summer)— the framing was the easy part. Now just waiting on electrician and someone to decide on ceiling and floor….. biding time.
Also — did I say—- “We” need a vegetable garden???? Yep that too. 
Too tired to get into the shop

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 24, 2022)

Business as usual here. Hopefully a special first time business trip in August

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 24, 2022)

Going to be a lot less shop time for me. Mowing has started, and waiting on warmer (and drier) weather to start planting. The cold frame is full as are the racks of plants in the basement. Still have about a dozen different flowers that need to be stepped up, but no room... Also waiting to start pumpkins and other vine crops. I've got about 25 flats of plants that are ready to be planted in the garden, ornamental beds and pots. Need at least a week of hot dry weather before I can even think about starting to till the garden.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 24, 2022)

End of Spring ? I think we're just ending winter around here this year. Got most of my calls turned and stocked up and will now 
be heading into milling cribbage boards and making signs for folks. Gotta get a new monitor for the Shapeoko mill tomorrow and 
get that set up and running. I ran most of the boards thru the planer already. Always things to do .

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 24, 2022)

New workshop is underway, but lots yet to finish up. I’m sure most of this year will be in getting set up and running. My wife asked me just today if I had a setup plan for equipment and wood. I’ve started thinking about it, but have not made any decisions yet about specific placement. And the project list just keeps growing! Chuck

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ray D (Apr 24, 2022)

Turkey season just ended so it’s time to catch up on the chores.  Painting the exterior of the house is first up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

